# freeBSD rsync GUI



## krkbryant08 (May 5, 2010)

is there a rsync GUI for freeBSD?..


----------



## mfaridi (May 5, 2010)

grsync

it use gtk


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 5, 2010)

That would be net/grsync.


----------



## krkbryant08 (May 14, 2010)

how to access the installed grsync?


----------



## lme@ (May 14, 2010)

By running grsync(1)?


----------

